# Natural Pinup Tutorial



## SQUALID (Jun 1, 2009)

Finally, here is the pinup tutorial I promised to make. It took me quite a while but now it's finally done! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_







--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



_1. Do your base, primer around the eye and a thick layer of
powder underneath to easily get rid of the eyeshadow fallouts._








_2. Put a light matte pink eyeshadow - here I used *MAD
Minerals "Coy Pink"* - from the lashline up to the brow._








_3. Put a cold light brown shadow - *MAD Minerals
"Cornerstone"* - in the crease. Wing it at the end, like an S._













_4. Hightlighter! Today will my highlighter be matte
because the rest of the look is. The highlighter
will be put in the middle of the eyelid, under
the eyebrow and in the inner corner of the eye.
Here I've just used my regular powder with a brush._








_5. Fill the lower lashline in with *MAD Minerals "Cornerstone"*._








_6. Draw your eyeliner!_







_
7. Clean your lashes from fallouts and do your mascara.
Also fill your waterline in with a white liner._








_8. Remove the powder and do your brows!








9. Match your eye makeup with a pretty blush!
Here I used *Make Up Stores blush "Complex"*._







_Done! That wasn't too hard, was it?


----------



## nursee81 (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the eyeliner. Nice look.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 1, 2009)

I love the mix of pinks and browns and your eyeliner is perfect...I wish I could get my eyeliner that perfect x


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 1, 2009)

beautiful look. thanks so much!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Your tuts are so easy to follow!! fabulous!!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## Brie (Jun 1, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Please please please keep doing tutorials.


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 1, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to do this tutorial!  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## PreciousOne (Jun 4, 2009)

That was so simple yet so effective.


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

Love it, very natural.I will have to try doing this on my own eye shape!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Kaminoke (Jun 12, 2009)

This is so simple but it looks so perfect.

I'm jealous of your eyeliner skills, liquid liner hates me.


----------



## babychanbg (Jun 15, 2009)

Beautiful!!! what do u wear in your lips?


----------



## MallyK (Jun 16, 2009)

Gorgeous, you make it look so easy!


----------



## GA SonShyne (Jun 17, 2009)

I love this, it is so soft and pretty. Might have to try and pull this look off soon.


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 3, 2009)

love this look and love love love LOVE your eyebrows!!!


----------



## AprilBomb (Jul 3, 2009)

Long live pinup style!  Gorgeous.


----------



## Green girl (Jul 4, 2009)

eyeliner is perfect, and you are so beautiful


----------



## christinakate (Aug 10, 2009)

this is amazing.
you are such an inspiration.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 11, 2009)

I love this look!! Brilliant!!!


----------



## deedeedee (Aug 17, 2009)

Gosh, this look is freaking amazing.


----------



## Ms.JD (Aug 18, 2009)

the eyeliner is great!! can u do a tutorial on how u did that?? I can never get it to look like that!!!


----------



## SQUALID (Aug 21, 2009)

Thank you darling! Here I posted a tutorial on how I do my eyeliner! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.specktra.net/forum/f191/m...torial-147600/


----------



## poppysmum (Aug 22, 2009)

I drink too much coffee to do my eyeliner that perfect!

I love this look - natural and glam all at the same time.


----------



## cimelleh (Aug 24, 2009)

very glamourous!

thanks for the share!


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 31, 2009)

Oh that's such an awesome look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!
You're so pretty! Thanks for the tutorial


----------



## Alize (Aug 31, 2009)

this look really fits you, youre so cute


----------



## andreaa (Sep 2, 2009)

omg your eyes


----------



## xtonyax (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful! We have similar makeup style!


----------



## Shining (Sep 3, 2009)

STUNNING,i LOVE THE EYELINER


----------



## ivuschka (Sep 3, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 4, 2009)

beautifull...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




love the make up... looks so light and natural


----------



## User38 (Sep 4, 2009)

Fabulous look -- beautiful woman


----------



## jolly005 (Sep 17, 2009)

nice look


----------



## tropical (Nov 1, 2009)

Lovely. You're soo pretty!


----------



## splendid_prince (Nov 3, 2009)

I love it! It's simple but totally gorgeous.


----------



## ladynomoregaga (Nov 10, 2009)

Gorgeous, I'm so jealous of your brows.


----------



## astrank (Nov 17, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## _Atelier (Nov 18, 2009)

amazing!  love how you lined your eyes!! so intense! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hypathya (Nov 21, 2009)

Love the entire look! Gorgeous as always! Great tutorial!


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Jan 15, 2010)

I have to know what you have on your lips.


----------



## MalaRea (Jan 16, 2010)

very nice


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

your eyeliner is so perfect - you make it look so easy!


----------



## Whitney6195 (Mar 14, 2010)

You're gorgeous and your tuts are super easy to follow! Thanks!


----------



## neroli_rus (Mar 14, 2010)

Nice look!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 14, 2012)

The best!


----------



## nunu (Nov 16, 2012)

Beautiful, thanks for sharing


----------



## CharlieKelly (Nov 16, 2012)

Great tutorial! I love it!


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 17, 2012)

Love your look and your blog.  Your cat eye and eyebrows are perfection.


----------



## Paint&Ink Chick (Jan 20, 2013)

This is Gawjus,thanks for making it supa simple. Will def have to try it.


----------



## BebeBellaBella (Jan 24, 2013)

You are gorgeous!


----------



## Racheling (Jan 24, 2013)

Great look!!! Going to try it out! Love the eyeliner too!


----------



## Ivonne383 (Jan 25, 2013)

Lovely!


----------



## yubeetee (Feb 1, 2013)

Long live pinup style. I love it so much. More please!!!!


----------



## dannimay (Feb 6, 2013)

Just beautiful!! Will try this too


----------



## anne082 (Feb 11, 2013)

absolutely beautiful ! as always your tutorials are excellent and easy to follow


----------



## alumeze (Feb 11, 2013)

great look ! thanks for sharing


----------



## Beautybuyer (Feb 11, 2013)

so pretty


----------



## Innocentfront (Mar 12, 2013)

Love it! Thank you


----------



## mimilerio (Mar 18, 2013)

love it!


----------

